

Microsoft's FDS data-sorter crushes Hadoop - vonmoltke
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/22/microsoft_research_flat_datacenter_storage/

======
danielharan
We don't know what kind of machines those are:

"The MinuteSort run that Elson's team ran on 250 machines configured with
1,033 disk drives was able to rip through and sort 1,401 gigabytes of data in
60 seconds"

What Google announced 4 years ago, from
[http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2008/11/sorting-1pb-with-
mapre...](http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2008/11/sorting-1pb-with-
mapreduce.html)

"we were able to sort 1TB (stored on the Google File System as 10 billion
100-byte records in uncompressed text files) on 1,000 computers in 68 seconds"

They both compare to earlier benchmarks to sound really flipping impressive,
but we have too little detail to really know.

------
aChrisSmith
I'm pretty sure the secret to creating a good search engine isn't the speed at
which you sort data.

